# Another happy PlastiDip Customer



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Charlie got her first PlastiDipping today! It was breezier out than I expected it to be, making overspray a pain in the tailpipe, but it was worth the headache:



















<-- ran out of newspaper... wrapping paper works too! 




























I have a few other plans for the rest of the can of Plastidip, but those will probably have to wait till spring. I have some GrafxWerks vinyls coming in the mail, dark smoke sidemarker overlays and the carbon fiber gearshift decal, so those'll keep me happy in the meanwhile.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Love all the news paper 

BTW: Where do you get your Plastidip? I went to autozone and the guy just gave me a blank stare, then took me over and showed me rhino lining 

I've seen it online but would rather get it from a store.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice! 
Now add more lol JK 

Any home improvement store will have them in the paint department 
Home Depot, Lowes ect


Sent from iPhone 4


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

We got it at Menards. Lowes is listed as a Special Order retailer. (I can't say they don't have it firsthand, but that's what the PlastiDip site lists.)


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm a district employee for Lowes, all of the 14 stores I visit sell plastidip. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## akrupocin (Mar 4, 2012)

I bought my PlastiDip from HomeDepot. But i know that Lows sells it also around here. Just keep checking the spray can section.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Wow that is some prep work


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

you have to have it covered like that because plastidip has a pretty good over spray


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks great! I can't wait to jump on the plastidip wagon...

I'm gonna have to order my dip, cause every Walmart, lowes and Home Depot around here doesn't carry it...grrrr, lol


Sent from my iPhone using AG Free


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

If that's the case check out dipyourcar. Com. More colors available there as well! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## Christrit (Jun 23, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> Looks great! I can't wait to jump on the plastidip wagon...
> 
> I'm gonna have to order my dip, cause every Walmart, lowes and Home Depot around here doesn't carry it...grrrr, lol
> 
> ...


I've had good luck at Home Depot... They always seem to have the black in stock.. If you want other colors I found that HD and Lowes are special order but you can only buy a 6 pack at a time... No singles...


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I bought 4 cans of black plasti dip for $5 buck a pop at home depot a couple days ago.
for some reason i thought it was more like $10 there before.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I just got my hands on a can and now i'm all itchy to spray something!!! Actually, going to spray my Halloween mask and then the bow-tie on my steering wheel to replace my poor vinyl job. 

Got it at lowes for $5.98. Only had black and white.

Next are my fog light inserts to see how black they come out, then probably my grill.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Did this a couple days ago. still holding up well


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

tecollins1 said:


> View attachment 8516
> 
> Did this a couple days ago. still holding up well



**** i really like it...


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Not my personal taste, I like my silver bits, but dang that looks clean! Well done!


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

Do any of you guys use the "predip spray"?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Zene said:


> Do any of you guys use the "predip spray"?


Not necessary but i saw a you tube video and the guy says to use it. But as long as you clean the surface very well you will be fine.


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

Yeah, unnecessary. I just ran mine through the wash, dried it, then taped up and went to town.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I didn't even wash mine (on purpose- to see how we'll a non-washed surface holds up) I just wiped off any hairs or dust that was on the surface. Did multiple light coats on the shifter trim. Then on the upper I did heavy coats with minimal time in between. (I've used this stuff enough so not hard to deal with) 
still came out good.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Finished this up today just for fun.































Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Finished this up today just for fun.
> 
> View attachment 8713
> 
> ...


Man that is pretty sweet! Nice job man.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Very interesting. How easy/hard was it to get them off?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Super easy. I have pulled them off half a dozen times.

Pull at the top then you will see its connected by a black wire hook (thing).
At the bottom of the hook there is a latch you depress and the hook comes off by sliding up. The the whole assembly comes out, besides the tweeter you will have to remove that as well.

I have taken almost every interior panel in this car -even the roof liner  - aslong as you treat the parts nice, common sense will kick in before you break something 

Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Nicely done on the A-pillars T! Another idea for yours truly, lol.

I see your center dash was done as well. Was that already done? Or was that added to the list recently?

Let me know!


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

OnlyTaurus said:


> Nicely done on the A-pillars T! Another idea for yours truly, lol.
> 
> I see your center dash was done as well. Was that already done? Or was that added to the list recently?
> 
> Let me know!


Go to post #14 you will see a better picture of it


----------



## SmittyEisenhower (Nov 8, 2012)

I wanted black logos so bad, to the point I almost dropped $90 on black billet bowties from DefenderWorx. Then I found out about Plasti-dip from here! $7 later, I got full black bowties, Cruze, LTZ, and RS logos. I love the white on black look. I also love that I can remove it when it comes time. Yay, Plasti-dip!


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

tecollins1 said:


> Finished this up today just for fun.


So ... is that a boost gauge I see in the first photo? Also, do you by chance have a tune and/or add the E85 upgrade kit?


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

tecollins1 said:


> Super easy. I have pulled them off half a dozen times.
> 
> Pull at the top then you will see its connected by a black wire hook (thing).
> At the bottom of the hook there is a latch you depress and the hook comes off by sliding up. The the whole assembly comes out, besides the tweeter you will have to remove that as well.
> ...


Really like the look of that. Would you advise disconnecting the battery when dealing with the air bags behind the pillars? I plan on doing lots of plasti-dip on the interior next year and those just may go on the list. The other pieces I was planning on a different color so now it will be decision if I go black with the pillars or having them be the same color as my other pieces.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

The pillars are just a cover and the airbag wires are no where near them.there are also no sensors on the pillars of any sort. So hitting them or pulling them will do nothing. The only electric wire is to the tweeter that is all. 

If you want to be 100% safe the disconnect the battery and wait 15 min before removing them. 

Like I've said before I've removed them half a dozen times with no problems. (But this doesn't mean that you couldn't) just be smart and careful 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

titan2782 said:


> Love all the news paper
> 
> BTW: Where do you get your Plastidip? I went to autozone and the guy just gave me a blank stare, then took me over and showed me rhino lining
> 
> I've seen it online but would rather get it from a store.


Home Depot. $5.68 a can.


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Or Lowe's


----------

